# Shrimp + diet pepsi



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

What is the reason for soaking shrimp in diet pepsi or nutra-sweet that you Floridians do? Something I just happened to read about..how bout clue me in on this one!!!


----------



## SacoRiver (Feb 9, 2009)

I have no clue, but I wouldn’t discount curiosity. I’ve heard of people using wd-40 as a fish attractant, why does that work? Why do chartreuse and lime green colors work? 

My question is then, does pepsi with bourbon out-fish pepsi with rum?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Never heard of such a thing....

Now Coconut and shrimp.. Yummmm


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

:beer:opcorn:


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

My research reveals sulfides [diet P, nutraswt] which retards discoloration in some fruits,vegs., and black spot in SHRIMPS!!!!


----------



## chefinheavin (Feb 14, 2010)

i was told and i live in fl that diet pop and wd40 take the human sent off the bait.


----------



## glp (Mar 13, 2009)

understand WD-40 has menhaden oil which might explain why many fisherman use it as a fish attractant.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Lets not get started on WD-40 again


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

glp said:


> understand WD-40 has menhaden oil which might explain why many fisherman use it as a fish attractant.


Myth....


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

repair5343 said:


> Lets not get started on WD-40 again





Thats exactly what i thought when i read that.. LMAO.


----------

